# Netgear's mrvgina.dll has disabled fast user switching, Anyone know how to fix?



## zelda2727 (May 24, 2005)

Hi,
I've recently become aware that this is a common problem and that Netgear has simply allowed it to go on unresolved. Anyone know of a fix?

much appreciated,
Zelda


----------



## NeilF (Jun 6, 2008)

If youi need the update (Cant think why) Try this Solution 

Start -->Run and type regedit.

when the registry editor opens browse to HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE/Software/Microsoft/Windows NT/Current Version/WINLOGON
Delete the key named GINAdll 

If you dont need the Updated Driver just revert back to the driver on your cd


----------



## zelda2727 (May 24, 2005)

Ok, I'll go ahead and try that out.

How do I know if I need it or not? the device will just stop working after I make the edit?

Thanks,
Zelda


----------



## NeilF (Jun 6, 2008)

Device should work after edit, But better if you read this http://forums.majorgeeks.com/showthread.php?t=88820 and make up your own mind.


----------

